# 308 or 7.62x39



## huntinhick (Jan 7, 2008)

wich would work beter for yotes. :sniper:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

308


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

.308


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

.308


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

if it goes bang and kills em who cares


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

7.62
Comes in 123gr. v.max now so i'd pick that. But eather i'll work great :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Either one will put them down in there tracks. Both are cheap to shoot and are good calibers but the .308's a better round, imo.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

The only advantage to the 7.62x39 is cheap ammo. The .308 is a much better round.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

308 said:


> 7.62


You ought to change your name. :wink: :lol:


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

The 7.62 is what the SKS is chambered in right? My dad has one and uses it for deer hunting. Just when doing drives though. It is not an accurate long distance gun at all. The .308 wouold be my choice if you are going to be calling.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Neither, get a 22-250! 308 and 7.62X39 are overkill plus you don't have near the range as you would with a 22-250


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

hogcaller said:


> plus you don't have near the range as you would with a 22-250


:eyeroll:
Hello? You can get out to 1000yd with a .308. No way a 22-250 would do that unless you had a tight twist barrel and were shooting 75-80gr bullets. 308 is a much better choice between the two (308 or 7.62 x 39).


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes the 7.62X39 is chambered in the SKS it is also called the M43 round. Either cal will work very well to 200 to 300 yds. It is very dependent on gun ammo and shooters ability. As most on this board call them in and hardly ever shoot farther than 100yds.

If you location allows for the extra range the 308 is the only way to go.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Actually i change mine to 308 :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd pic the 308 win, over any caliber, any day of the week.

xdeano


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

At 3.35 am with the pick up half full of yotes, and your out of ammo,,,Walmart is open, and they have lots of .308's,,,not sure if they ever heard of 7.62x39


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

LOL, very good point. But NOBODY is ever caught afield with a lack of ammo, are they?? :roll: (I may have had it happen once before) :lol:

PS, when loading your truck up in the morning, half awake, maybe a bit hung over, DO NOT lay anything important on the roof!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

top dog said:


> At 3.35 am with the pick up half full of yotes, and your out of ammo,,,Walmart is open, and they have lots of .308's,,,not sure if they ever heard of 7.62x39


I am always accused of taking everything but the kitchen sink with me. I never go after coyote without at least two rifles, sometimes four or five. I never go with less than 200 rounds for each rifle. I would guess that when I take my AR15 I have at least 1000 rounds with me. My case carries five 30 round clips. I always carry five ten round clips. I by far prefer the ten round clips, but I purchased ten of the 30 round clips just to irritate liberals.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

LOL, glad to hear dang near everything you do or say irritates the liberals. LOL :beer:


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

johngfoster said:


> hogcaller said:
> 
> 
> > plus you don't have near the range as you would with a 22-250
> ...


Hello! You might be able too, but you would have one hell of an elevated shot! Have you ever killed a coyote at 1000 yds? Didn't think so. The trajectory is much better in the 22-250. 8)


----------

